# I already ordered NEW Halloween props



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

I am constantly searching the internet for new halloween props and I found a nice haven for year round haunters. I have gotten some amazing pieces of Dept. 56 & Jim Shore pieces from city lights collectibles. I love my halloween / pumpkin/ skeleton scene


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats alright, I've already spent like $400 on halloween.... and I haven't even started building any props or effects besides a few skeletons and skulls


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I spent over $2000.00 so far. I just ordered like $230.00 from ACC:

2 Life size Bucky skeletons
6 Life size Bucky skulls
8 Life size 2 peice Bucky skulls


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there a sale again? I want two more bucky torsos and about 10 more skulls


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

If only I could afford to spend that much I'm saving up to buy my first Bucky


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

what else did you buy with that TD? theres about 1700 unaccounted for - haha


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

This year, my budget has been scaled way back. I need a house to store all this stuff. Actually, I think I am going out this weekend to apply for a second job... yes, it has actually come down to that.

I did hit ACC to the tune of like $250. this year already... clearance/discontinued items.

The reality is... I will get into a store in a few months and reason that it is just this one item. By the end of the season, I will have spent my usual horrific amount.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

canopies
pnuematics
valves
servos
and the list goes on and on and on and on...

that doesn't even include the:
mig welder
cut off saw
drill press
and on and on and on...


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

My husband and I have already puchased new speakers for our haunt and are well in to prop building!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't done anything except mostly mental plans. i'm gonna start next week probably


----------

